# العرض الفني



## adelgrees (19 يناير 2011)

مطلوب من الاخوة المهندسين الكرام عرض فني او نموذج لعرض فني لشركة مقاولات لعمل واحد مثلة للاهمية القصوي


----------



## najeebali (6 أبريل 2011)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## ahmedsallam72 (22 فبراير 2012)

http://mahmoudmokhtar.ahlamontada.com/t13-topic


----------



## رانيا علي (9 يونيو 2012)

هو بيحتوي علي :
صورة من السمتندات الاداريه مثل البطاقه الضريبيه - تصنيف اتحاد المقاولين - السجل التجاري 
سابقه الاعمال بالشرح و الصور 
ملف يوضح هيكل الشركه و المؤسسون و خبره العاملين بها
برنامج زمني للمشروع الذي تقدم من أجله العرض الفني


----------

